# Replacement for ADA EL-Valve?



## discuskid (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello im a 15 year old hobbyist in the process of setting up my 1st planted tank and i have a question: 
Im planning on getting a CO2 System 74-YA/ver.2:
http://www.adgshop.com/System_74_YA_ver_2_p/101-002.htm
and i was looking at these Solenoids and was wondering if i could use them instead of the more costly EL-Valve:
http://www.aquariumplants.com/CO2_Solenoid_Valve_p/am73007.htm

any help is appreciated


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

If it fits the CO2 tubing it should but for the money the ADA EL Valve isn't much more expensive. Also depending on the size of the tank a paintball refgulator from greenleaf or a standard regulator would be more efficient. On a 5g tank the little Advnaced system will run about 4-5 weeks on a cylinder. 

Craig


----------



## discuskid (Jun 17, 2009)

good point there craig $30.00 difference:-k
my original plan was to get a advanced system but i thought i was going to need a solenoid
its a 10 gallon same dimentions as a mini L


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

You could get a Clippard solenoid from Rex for $31.

Rex


----------



## discuskid (Jun 17, 2009)

bsmith782 i could get the clippard but i heard they get really hot.another thing i could do is get the ADA advanced system and run it 24/7 at a low bubble per second rate...


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

They get no hotter then all the other solenoids. Its a byproduct of a solenoids function, completely unavoidable. I have had mine for a couple of years with no issue.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I have both. The EL on my mini-M and the a Greenleaf regulator with the Clippard solenoid. Yes indeed it does get hot. The EL valve just gets a little warm. Unless you keep flammable materials or solvents nearby I would not worry about the heat. Both work flawlessly. 

I use a 2.5 lb CO2 and Green Leaf regulator for my 6o-P simply because I was burning thru a system 74 every 3 weeks. For a small tank the system 74 will work just fine, but remember get a good quality diffuser and timer to go with it will help you CO2 cartridge last a lot longer. You don't have to run the CO2 24/7 especially at $14/74 grams with the ADA vs $12/1,134 grams for filling at tank at the home brew place.


----------

